# Euro USD Exchange Rate Outlook? Colombia vs Northern Spain



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

With the COP at a high vs 10 year rolling average and down 800 pesos per dollar since we retired to Colombia two years ago and with the euro singing the blues that this might be a good chance for us to experience Europe. Our home base would be in N. Spain, Leon area. With current exchange rate rental rates are very appealing. 

Not sure I have a speicific question other than from a exchange rate point of view this might be a chance of a life time for us.

Any thoughts on the usd/euro exchange rates?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

HI there, 

We are on a situation that we get paid in US dollars which we have to exchange into Euros everytime we send our savings back to our european saving account and the outlooks isn't good at all. 

Long long gone are the days that 1US equaled 1 euro and these days about 1.35 is the best we can hope for.

I don't see the rates improving, and suspect that the dollar is being kept artificially low. Which is no good for us. 
If your pension is in US dollars, you may find that it doesn't strech a long way in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> HI there,
> 
> We are on a situation that we get paid in US dollars which we have to exchange into Euros everytime we send our savings back to our european saving account and the outlooks isn't good at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the informaton Sonrisa. The dollar isnt' any prize here in Colombia that's for sure but after two years here...we can say we did that...we look at Colombia as winter headquaters...and n. spain to be our spring board to the rest of Europe. We have relatives working at Sheraton so we get great deals on their properties...and honestly....one of us is a wheelchair user and with access to public and private travel here is rare to none....though that is changing here in Medellin...


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

*Serious money*

Worth reading this discussion in the Spanish Forum. I may be able to help.




Sonrisa said:


> HI there,
> 
> We are on a situation that we get paid in US dollars which we have to exchange into Euros everytime we send our savings back to our european saving account and the outlooks isn't good at all.
> 
> ...


----------

